# Itchy all over!



## SagMaria (Oct 7, 2008)

Is it the time of year?  I am itchy all over, it's driving me crazy!!  My legs, scalp, arms.  I need a remedy!!  Help!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 7, 2008)

I would take a Benedryl and soak in a oatmeal bath. Then slather yourself with a moisturizing body lotion as soon as you get out of the bath so that you lock in the moisture. I like Jergens lotion and Lubriderm. Hope that helps.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 9, 2008)

What kind of itchy?  Raised bumps that forms welts like hives?  Or a rash like eczema?  Or do you just have dry skin because of winter??

I think you should see an allergist.  It could be seasonal, or something is triggering your reaction (and timing is just coincidence).  Depending on wat you have you should take allergy medicine, anti-histamines h1 and h2 blockers, they sell Zyrtec over the counter now its great for hives.  If its eczema i recommend buying an over the counter anti itch cream (hydrocortizone cream is great, dont get ointment is really oily) and use it until you see a doctor.  And if its dry skin i highly recommend cetaphil moisturizer and dove bar soap.


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions above!!!  My skin is at it again!!!  As well as my scalp.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe it is the weather....  whats a good unscented body lotion for sensitive/itchy skin as well as soaks for the bath and soaps to use in the shower...GOING CRAZY HERE!!!!!!


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 28, 2009)

NE ONE.? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...*itching furiously*


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 29, 2009)

im thinkin its most def the weather cuz we have been havin sum really crappy weather n i was soooo itchy all over last night lol but a good lotion i would recommend is Aveeno overnight itch releif cream. it has no scent n i use it for my son n myself . U can find it at walmart n most prob at drugstores HTH


----------



## Brie (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm like this all the time! I would love to hear other peoples suggestions too.
I am also bloody allergic to everything, well slight over exaggeration but i am allergic to lots of "calming" things such as lavender.


----------



## Ralen81 (Apr 1, 2009)

I used to be the same way. I was so itchy I couldn't sleep or sit still or even THINK about anything else! Now I take 2000-3000mg of evening primrose oil daily and my skin is nice and normal, though I still need to use lotion most days.

It takes 3-4 weeks to really notice a difference, but it's totally changed my life.


----------



## Brie (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ i might have to look into that


----------

